# convert a simple USB flash drive to U3 USB driver



## evilgod (Jan 3, 2008)

y0 guys !
is possible to convert a simple USB flash drive to U3 USB driver ???


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Just to Know !!!!!*

No, you have to buy the USB Drive with U3 on it. You can download an uninstaller to take U3 off, but you can't put it back on.


----------



## evilgod (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Just to Know !!!!!*

ty for the info dude !


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Just to Know !!!!!*

you can download it and install it from u3's website.  in addition if you decide you do not want u3 there is always portableapps which is similar and the one I use.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

i would recommend portable apps over u3 any day


----------

